# Sit down lathe



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello 
I've been away for a while but still active in my woodturning and helping others to get started in this wonderful craft.

I have a dear friend that I taught that now has a Jet 1220.
Due to a severe back operation, he can no longer stand for any length of time especially at his beloved lathe. He hasn't been able to turn for the last 6 months and he really misses it.

I want to help him with a sit down lathe design and build. Oneway is introducing a sit down model for $3K but that's not an option.

I found this idea after a lot of searching

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/wrphotopost/showphoto.php?photo=5644&title=special-lathe-stand&cat=502











I was hoping some of you would have ideas or plans for how to rotate the lathe so the spindle height is lower and you can sit at it.

Thanks for any info you could share with me
I really want to help my buddy
Tom


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just a thought, but if his lathe is already a benchtop model like the one shown, why not just lower the table? If its a big old full sized cast iron monster with its own stand i could see how that wouldnt be easily doable, but hey, if you can turn it sideways, may be easier to just shorten the legs


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

What about a taller chair?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Robust now has a sit down lathe also but it's probably in the price range of the Oneway. It is tilted at 15 degrees if I remember correctly.

http://www.turnrobust.com/The_Lathes.html


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Due to health issues I also have to sit when turning. I use a Rikon mini with their stand.With the stand set as low as it will go,sitting in a chair I find it very comfy.When i set it up,I put a board between the lathe and stand for a place to put some of the tools for the project at hand.


----------



## G.A. Clymore (Jul 7, 2014)

I have to turn from a wheelchair & I have a 12-21 Jet that sets on an aluminum dry wall bench, works great.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

The Nova with the rotating headstock and either the long tool rest or outrigger can be used sitting as long as you don't need the tailstock. Otherwise any midi or mini could be set on a stand that would allow safe seated work


----------

